# [SOLVED] Building a &quot;Steambox&quot;



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

I just saw TSF Hardware Team’s Recommended Builds – 2013, and it looks great!

However, I really just want to build a low cost "Steambox" to use with my TV. I saw this video (Build your own STEAM BOX! - How to build a gaming PC! - YouTube), and it made some really great promises about the capabilities of a proposed build that was about $500. On the TSF recommended builds list the $500 machiened did not even have a GPU.

Here are the specs of the proposed Steambox build:

1GB XFX Radeon HD 7770
Intel Pentium G850, Socket 1155, Dual Core, 2.90GHz
LiteOn IHAS124-04 24x DVD±R
Fractal Design Core 1000
500W Storm Silent LPJ19-25
MSI H61M-P31 (G3) Motherboard
4GB Corsair Value DDR3 PC3-10600 (1333)
500GB Seagate ST500DM002 Barracuda SATA 6Gb/s, 7200rpm
Windows 7 64BIT Professional 

What would you guys change?

Are there any parts that you would upgrade for better quality?


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

Steambox, I suppose means for gaming

What I would change, but sure others will have their own recommendations
Processor, I'd rather have a quad-core than a dual
PSU...never heard of Storm Silent, I'd go with at least a 550watt SeaSonic Bronze rated.
RAM...IF RAM is still as cheap as when I built mine, go ahead and get 8GB.
and finally, why Win7 Professional? Comes with stuff you won't need for gaming. Just get Windows7 Home Premium.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

1. Which Quad core do you have in mind?

2. Will this new PSU fit in the given case?

3. The RAM is fairly cheap, so I will get 8GB.

4. You're right about Win7. Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

Asus or Gigabyte Mobo's for quality and reliability.
SeaSonic-XFX for PSU. Any ATX PSU will fit in the case you have listed.
Used a matched pair (2x4GB) for the RAM.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

I can't stress enough on telling users to not follow YouTube videos when it comes to choosing parts. Nine out of ten videos ALWAYS show low quality parts within the build to meet that $500 price point.

Like Tyree points out you have some low quality parts in the build.

There isn't a GPU in the $500 build because its very hard to fit in there.

I have built a build your you which should suit you well:

Fractal Design Arc Mini Black High Performance PC Computer Case w/ USB 3.0 and 3 Fractal Design Silent Fans - Newegg.com

ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com

Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com

ASUS F2A55-M LK PLUS FM2 AMD A55 (Hudson D2) Micro ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL - Newegg.com

Newegg.com - AMD Athlon X4 750K Trinity 3.4GHz Socket FM2 100W Quad-Core Desktop Processor - Black Edition AD750KWOHJBOX

ASUS HD7770-DC-1GD5-V2 Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com

Subtotal: $526.92

That right there is your steambox :smile:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

If you look on Newegg there's quite a few cases under $35-$40 that will suit your needs. Look at the reviews and for the IronEgg award to select a quality one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

Since it's a Steam online gaming build how are you going to connect it to the internet Wired or Wireless?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

if the psu is a silverstone storm you would be ok but the seasonic/xfx are much better.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*



greenbrucelee said:


> if the psu is a silverstone storm you would be ok but the seasonic/xfx are much better.


Looks like it's not > http://www.scan.co.uk/products/500w-storm-silent-lpj19-25-eps-12v-quiet-fan-atx-v20-psu


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*



Wrench97 said:


> Looks like it's not > Storm Silent LPJ19-25 500W Power Supply (PSU) - Scan.co.uk


oh well that's a bad move then.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I can't stress enough on telling users to not follow YouTube videos when it comes to choosing parts. Nine out of ten videos ALWAYS show low quality parts within the build to meet that $500 price point.
> 
> Like Tyree points out you have some low quality parts in the build.
> 
> ...


Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much, this is perfect; I was wondering about what a few more dollars spent could do in terms of quality. Thank you very, very, very, much


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

The processor comes with thermal paste right?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

The stock cooler will come with it already applied for you.

By the way if you do not already have a OS to go along with this new system you can find pretty good prices of Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit OSs on eBay.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

oh, stupid question, will I be able to plug it directly into my TV with an HDMI cable.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

LASTLY, is this look to be a good copy of win7: NEW Windows 7 Home Premium 64 BIT Full Version DVD | eBay


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

jengelhart said:


> oh, stupid question, will I be able to plug it directly into my TV with an HDMI cable.


Yes. As long as your GPU has a HDMI port.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

I would recommend getting the PC set up using DVI or VGA and use HDMI once all is working properly.
Yes, that's a good deal for Windows 7 BUT Note: The product key is not included. You should have your own key for activation after installation is completed. Otherwise, you also need to buy a key from us.

Personally. I'd purchase a retail version from a reputable online retailer.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*



jengelhart said:


> oh, stupid question, will I be able to plug it directly into my TV with an HDMI cable.


Make and model number of the TV?



jengelhart said:


> LASTLY, is this look to be a good copy of win7: NEW Windows 7 Home Premium 64 BIT Full Version DVD | eBay


 
No that listing does not come with a Windows 7 Key. It is only a install CD.

This is what you will be looking at:

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Full 32 64 BIT SP1 Version CD AND COA Brand NEW 882224883429 | eBay


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

1. I know my TV has HDMI and HDMI2 and VGA capabilities, I just wanted to know if the GPU did

2. Will pluging my computer, via cat6 ethernet cable, into my AT&T box (not modem), give it an internet connection?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

The GPU I recommended in my build does have an HDMI port for your TV.

Yes it should.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

I just bought the parts!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*



jengelhart said:


> 1. I know my TV has HDMI and HDMI2 and VGA capabilities, I just wanted to know if the GPU did
> 
> 2. Will pluging my computer, via cat6 ethernet cable, into my AT&T box (not modem), give it an internet connection?


There has to be a modem involved. The "AT&T box" you refer to is probably a modem. :smile:
CAT 5 or 6 will work.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

Let us know if you need help build it.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

jengelhart said:


> I just bought the parts!


Sweet!:dance: Let us know how it goes. 

If this is your first build you're in for a treat.:thumb:


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

I have been going over the parts, and aparently the case has a usb 3.0 (with no 2.0 dongle), but the mobo cannot support that. It is no big deal, but I guess you also had to deal with that when you made this build cheif.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

Do you need USB 3.0?


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

No... I would just hate to have the port be useless. It really is not a big deal at all


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

Sorry about that, I didn't notice that it lacked USB 3.0

You could either buy a dongle, return the motherboard or don't use the USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

Pick up one of these. Will at least enable the ports for use as USB 2.0

Newegg.com - Apevia CVTUSB32 USB 3.0 to USB 2.0 Converter Cable


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

Well, I already made all of the orders, so Maybe in the future


----------



## talon4x4 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

You might also consider getting a Bluetooth dongle so you can get a BT mouse/keyboard. It will be much nicer especially if playing on your TV. Probably don't want to sit just a couple feet away because the keyboard wire is so short. Unless of course you plan on using an Xbox controller as they have sufficiently long cords.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

Well your post reads "strembox". If you want to game with it then the suggestions here apply but if your just want to stream video including HD then its a big over kill. 
To stream video use an AMD processor. You will not need a GPU. As far as an OS look at XBMC, openelec, etc. They are free, have support, and are designed for streaming. Use a ITX type of board and case. Best of all it will run on far less electric (65W) as you may want to keep this type of machine on all the time.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

@Grinch: The post reads Steambox (no 'r'); ie a gaming system.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*



gcavan said:


> @Grinch: The post reads Steambox (no 'r'); ie a gaming system.


And the OP has already ordered the parts.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

If this wasn't recommended why did the news letter point into this thread ** 

With the youtube video being the first thing people see when they click into it **

EDITED


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*

:huh:


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Building a "Steambox"*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> *I can't stress enough on telling users to not follow YouTube videos when it comes to choosing parts. Nine out of ten videos ALWAYS show low quality parts within the build to meet that $500 price point.*



Emphasizing this part.


----------

